# Italian Val?



## Betta man

Has anyone kept it? I just got a bunch of it (enough to stock a 15 gal and more) for 3 bucks last night cause it was so cheap and have never had any experience with it. I currently have it in full light. I'm a plant killer, (can't even keep java moss alive lol!) so I kinda need to know pretty soon so I don't end up killing this too. Thanks! 
Betta man


----------



## grogan

Its an incredibly easy plant to keep. It has very basic requirements:

The tank light must be on a timer (10hrs max)
Since it is a rooted plant some root tabs would really help

Other than that your fish in the tank should provide enough CO2 and Nitrates for the plant to thrive. It may take a while to take off but should grow in thick and completely fill your aquarium.


----------



## mousey

I have had them and found them opposite to what grogan has said. I was told at the store that they were more fragile than jungle vals- i have ton of these- The leaves snapped off really easily and they yellowed quickly. Also the fish seemed to dig them out whereas they never do that with the jungle vals. Good luck with them.


----------



## Betta man

I have it with 3 bettas. I don't think they'll get 10 hours of sunlight per day, but maybe 6. Would that be okay? I have brown algae growing in my tank, so I guess there's plenty of nitrates. I have liquid co2 that I added. (that's what it's marked as) I buried the roots under some rocks and gravel and driftwood. Is that okay for it? Is it good in cold water down to 60? Thanks!


----------



## ZebraDanio12

Betta man said:


> I have it with 3 bettas. I don't think they'll get 10 hours of sunlight per day, but maybe 6. Would that be okay? I have brown algae growing in my tank, so I guess there's plenty of nitrates. I have liquid co2 that I added. (that's what it's marked as) I buried the roots under some rocks and gravel and driftwood. Is that okay for it? Is it good in cold water down to 60? Thanks!


Where'd you manage to get such great prices? Plants need a lot of light. Isn't there a light on the tank?


----------



## Betta man

Sacramento aquarium society. Great place. Huge amounts of java moss sell for 4 bucks.


----------



## mousey

I don't know if it --vals--is good for down to 60-- but I hope you don't let the bettas go to 60 as they are tropical fish!!


----------



## Betta man

I was talking about putting it in my pond. I would feel bad letting it get down to 70.


----------



## grogan

Hmm you know there are alot of cold water species of sag in the country. I found some in a lake last weekend in Anchorage. Do some research and see if any of you local streams or rivers have cold water sag. Hmm are California waters still considered cold water?


----------



## Betta man

Not all. There's lake flieshman which stays 68-70 all year, but the american river gets really cold! The water outside will freeze in the winter where I am, but we never get more than an inch of snow and it doesn't stick.


----------

